# Scope Mounting



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I am taking on my first scope mount ever. I have watched dozens of videos and read a lot of articles on forums and the like. It seems to me that there is a degree of customization as every eye and body are different. That being said I am having one problem. This set up, I am primarily going to be shooting prone and for that I have no experience. That is to say, I really don't know much about shooting prone. (body position, rifle position etc). So I am curious about what you all have to say, tips and tricks if you will. To be honest to shoulder a rifle feels quite natural to me and I am very relaxed and steady. As I get down into prone with this new rifle (remington SPS Varmint) it is awkward! My neck muscles are stretched tight and I am creeping right up on the scope. Thoughts


Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just mounted up a scope an hour ago. Its pretty straight forward. Just lightly snug all the bolts initially. Shoulder the gun, slide the scope to give you the most eye relief, (test several positions, as you noted prone has its own issues). Make sure the gun is perfectly level, now rotate the scope to be square with the gun. If you are satisfied with the placement of the scope... remove 1 screw at a time, apply blue locktite and replace and torque to specs.

If your gun is a bolt action, remove the bolt, put the gun on something to hold it steady and look through the bore and orient it on some object 50 or so yards away. Now without moving the gun, move the crosshairs over onto the object you sighted through the bore. Thats going to put you very close when you it out to the range for final sighting in.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks DallanC ^ I am reading up on proper prone technique. I am thinking i will need a cheek piece to elevate my head. Which is weird because to shoulder the gun standing with my eyes closed is a pretty good match.

Cheddar


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dallan pretty much summed it up. Be sure and check your eye relief in the prone position. That's where you'll most likely get hit by your scope.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Within the last two years I put scopes on several of my guns. in most cases I used a low power (2.5X) long eye relief scope, sometimes called a "scout scope."

This is not nearly as popular as the more conventional scope mounting, which has relatively short eye relief, but I like it. One advantage is that you will never smack your eye from the recoil. Also, once you get used to it, acquiring a sight picture is probably faster than with the conventional scope mount. It is also easier to carry a gun with this type of scope. Finally, being a low power scope, it will discourage me from taking a shot beyond my range of competency.

It does have the disadvantage of having a narrower field of view than a short eye relief scope of equal power, but as they say, "there ain't no free lunch."


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If it's a variable power scope, make sure it's on the highest power to get the correct eye relief. 

A scope level is always nice as well and there are a few ways to do it without- you can just shoulder the rifle and align the crosshairs with the corner of a wall, edge of house, etc. I've noticed a slight cant to the crosshairs when I use this method so I've moved on to a $20 kit and it's been great.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember a friend that called me and asked for my help sighting in his rifle. When I got to his house and looked through the scope I asked him if X marked the spot he wanted to hit, I then asked him if he used loctite on the screws. His reply was what is loctite?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

ok so it is mounted up, and I have a problem. As I look through the scope (both eyes open) I see through the scope as well as the side of the scope barrel etc. I close one eye and of course it all goes away. I have never experienced this problem. Thoughts?

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I remember a friend that called me and asked for my help sighting in his rifle. When I got to his house and looked through the scope I asked him if X marked the spot he wanted to hit, I then asked him if he used loctite on the screws. His reply was what is loctite?


"X" ? hahahahaha that there is comedy gold. At least he didnt reply he used Red loctite. ;-)

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> ok so it is mounted up, and I have a problem. As I look through the scope (both eyes open) I see through the scope as well as the side of the scope barrel etc. I close one eye and of course it all goes away. I have never experienced this problem. Thoughts?
> 
> Cheddar


Have you looked through another scope/rifle combination to see if you get the same view?

It is really normal since only one eye is looking through the scope and the other is looking down the side of it.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Would anyone have a lapping bar that they wouldn't mind lending out?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Critter said:


> Have you looked through another scope/rifle combination to see if you get the same view?
> 
> It is really normal since only one eye is looking through the scope and the other is looking down the side of it.


I haven't. Unfortunately the only other scoped rifle I have I took the scope off to have fixed and haven't put it back on yet.

Cheddar


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Would anyone have a lapping bar that they wouldn't mind lending out?
> 
> Cheddar


I am in Bountiful with one (both 1" and 30mm) bar and a torque wrench and levels if you are close you could bring it here, I dont want to lend it out though. I have found that when you lend things out, without fail I lose two things...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone ever mic their lapping bar? I mean it does work with lapping compound that erodes both surfaces... wonder what the lifetime is on a lapping bar. If you get good rings with the inserts like the Burris Signature, you don't need to lap as they auto align.


-DallanC


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have found if you use high quality scope mounts (Badger, Seekins, etc.), lapping isn't necessary.
My tips once you have your scope position determined:
- Try and use a one piece base. Easy to find on M700 receivers. I like Seekins. Using one piece bases ensures no alignment issues resulting is dented scope tubes.
- Skim coat bed the base to your receiver with JB Weld. No receiver is perfect, and bedding the scope base ensures there is no flex in the base. Youtube has good videos, I like 8541 Tactical's.
- Get an INCH pound torque wrench, Wheeler FAT Wrench is a good one. Clean your base mounting holes, use Blue Loctite and torque to manufacturers specs.
- Use the wrench to torque the scope mount to spec, but no Loctite is needed.

There are plenty of adjustable cheek pieces to give you the appropriate alignment. I like Triad Tactical.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Would anyone have a lapping bar that they wouldn't mind lending out?
> 
> Cheddar


Where are you located?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Gumbo said:


> Where are you located?


I am in Riverton...


----------

